

Ask HN: How to donate money effectively? - mattiss

I'm thinking of donating some cash to a charity of some kind. How can I make sure my money will actually make a difference and be utilized properly?
======
subsection1h
If you want to allocate money to charity now and you're currently unsure how
best to do so, maybe you should consider using a donor-advised fund [1]. I
prefer Vanguard [2].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donor_advised_fund>

[2]
[https://www.vanguardcharitable.org/content/donoradvisedfunds...](https://www.vanguardcharitable.org/content/donoradvisedfunds.html?c=3)

------
phreanix
You may want to look into charities and orgs that are active in the gulf
cleanup efforts right now.

